# WTB SEIKO A159-4039 BRACELET LINKS



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

View Advert


*WTB SEIKO A159-4039 BRACELET LINKS*

I NEED A FEW LINKS FOR A SEIKO LCD BRACELET - THE END LINKS ARE MARKED B395 - IT IS THE SMALLER EXTENSION LINKS I NEED.




*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

05/09/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

